# Need an Electrician



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking for an licensed electrician, low voltage, exterior lighting work. Thanks.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

btt


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Mike I sent you a PM.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I dont look in here much, sorry if you already got one. But I've worked with Ken Peebles Electric on several jobs and those guys are top notch! Some of the nicest people you will meet, do what they say they are going to do, and get it done cleanly.


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

kelson electric company out of pensacola 438-8389 best in town


----------

